# If I wanted a fishing buddy, I would have brought one



## Uglystik (Jul 19, 2005)

I took my daughter to CC over the weekend for some night fishing. When we got there our desired location was taken so we killed some time tossing lures elsewhere until dark when our spot opened up. Soon after getting settled in we heard footsteps behind us. We now had new friends(squatters I believe is the correct term) that set up camp right next to us and were nice enough to even use our lantern light since they didn't seem to have one. Little did they know that I had more fart gas than lantern gas. As we were preparing to leave my daughter hit pay dirt with a nice channel cat and our new buddy was right over my shoulder with his flashlight commenting on what a nice fish we had. We were also fortunate to have 2 other parties check in on our fishing progress.

How would other on this board react to this experience? I personnally would NEVER squat right next to someone who is already fishing a spot. My biggest fear when out nightfishing with my back to the parking lot is someone coming up behind me with bad intentions so I don't like strangers coming up to me when I am out, especially when my kids are with me I feel much more vulnerable.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

I have had that happen. People showed up with no lights and decided to fish right beside me and my son. I told my son we are going into no light mode. The people next to us asked what that was. We turned on our clickers and loosed the drags a bit and all the lights were cut off. It didn't take long for them to leave.


----------



## Whiskers (Aug 11, 2004)

Years ago, a friend and I hit a realtively secluded spot on the shore at CJ. We had just setup and made our first cast, when some guy come out of nowhere and sets up right next to us. Talked our heads off for 2 hours. The fishing slowed and I lost hope for this guy to leave, so we packed up. Wouldn't you know, the squater decided to leave at the same time too. Kind of spooky to when he packed up and followed me out. My friend followed the stranger on the path to keep his eye on him.

To this day, my friend and I call that spot "strange guy". Kind of ruined the spot for us. 

I feel you uglystik. I don't hate meeting new people, I just can't see why people with a brain would do that. I expect everyone on this site would agree. And not knowing their intentions is the bigger issue. 

All the more reason why I need to get rich, buy a few acres, and build my own pond


----------



## powerstrokethis (Mar 17, 2008)

acton lake kills me how people do that over a sugar camp me and girlfriend were fishing last week and we finally got a decent spot and we started fishing and i hooked into a nice crappie which as luck would have it, it swallowed the hook, so as i was taking the hook out through the gills like a always do when they swallow it, some guy walked over right in front of me past my girlfriend and threw right out where i was fishing and when i said something about him standing right in front of me he was rude enough to say," i figured you would be busy for awhile and didnt think you would mind". it made me think what the heck are you thinking.... drives me absolutly banana sandwich.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

"Get outta my face jackass" always worked for me


----------



## Ajax (May 16, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> "Get outta my face jackass" always worked for me


or how about, "Hey, this isn't Lake Erie!!!"


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

yea i hate that all the time exspeacilly when they hook ur line then get mad at u over it i have cut like 4 peoples line that has done that to me


----------



## BigCatDaddy (Feb 12, 2008)

Believe it or not i know a guy that carries a paintball gun! Of course he is 6'4" and 300 lbs! LOL


----------



## hunterm (Apr 22, 2004)

I've had folks do this to me out on the water in my boat. I'm anchored on a spot and they will come in close enough for me to cast into their boats.


----------



## Tall cool one (Jul 13, 2006)

Hey don't they do that at all the maumee runs? God only knows why anyone would actually WANT to fish in a crowd,I don't care how many fish there are,it's too many people! I go fishing to get away from people(which is a major reason I don't fish lakes,you can't get away from boats),not to be around more of 'em,esp idiots! TC1


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Just got back from CJ, two in a small ranger parked on top of the spot I was casting , just gave up and moved.


----------



## flippin fool (Apr 3, 2006)

can anyone say concealed carry permit...  i think people would get the idea in the middle of the night if they were greeted by the sound of a hammer getting cocked??????


----------



## powerstrokethis (Mar 17, 2008)

i however am looking for someone to hit up acton or somewhere in butler county this week anyone interested?


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

may be able to go to acton. not sure


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

flippin fool said:


> can anyone say concealed carry permit...  i think people would get the idea in the middle of the night if they were greeted by the sound of a hammer getting cocked??????


Not if you hear that sound BEHIND you. Don't pull it unless you're going to use it. Thats what i was taught. You're not the only one with a CC license and if they feel threatened, they may shoot first. Better think of a diffrent way. That one just doesn't get it.


----------



## yetihw (Mar 3, 2008)

That's not cool, I would not like it at all. I'm not sure what 
I would do but I definitely would pick up my new buddies rods and reels and reel them in and recast them in bad spots or retie them or basically just claim them as my own.


----------



## TeamPlaker (Jul 5, 2006)

Man, I hate that. Can't tell you how many times I've had idiots fish in my pocket. I had a jerk once walk right up next to me and start casting, didn't even say hello, nothing. Then had the nerve to start cussing at me when I was casting in his direction.
My wife wonders why I spend so much time fishing and never go out anywhere... simple, fish are more fun to be around than people.


----------



## catfish101 (Jul 6, 2008)

this type of problem always happens to me for some reason, 75% of the time i go out fishing, even in tournaments if i or my partner catch a fish we get people just stroll up on us and cast over our lines. this one time when i was in a tounament @ miami whitewater forest, fishing in a boat i caught a 20lb blue then all of a sudden 3 boats roll up and surround me and casted all towards me, crossed my lines cursed at me... so i started cutting there lines i really coudnt cast anywhere, one pissed me off so bad i waited till dark pulled in one rod and put a 3oz sinker on it no hook and hit the side of there boat with it. people just dont have any morals anymore im not saying i did the right thing but i know i wouldnt fish right on top of someone fishing a spot.


----------



## Day81 (Jun 27, 2008)

one time a guy and his son walked over fishing buy me one time at my pond. I was a little mad but i decidedscince he was just trying to get his kid starting to fish and that he wanted to give him a good time I just let him be.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

I found some fish after searching for close to 1/2 an hour and threw a marker bouy on the spot. My brother and his best friend were with me that day. We started catching fish on every cast. Three guys in their boat, pull up to where we were and dropped anchor and started casting toward MY marker.  Very politely, i ask them to find their own fish and i pull my boat between them and my marker and just keep it there. Another boat with 2 young guys pull up on the other side and start to drop their anchor. I holler to them. Find your own fish. They pull up and leave. BUT the guys in behind me pull up and move 20 feet around me to the other side of my marker. I pull right in front of them, 5 feet from their boat, and tell them to find their own F'N fish. There's plenty of fish in this lake, go find your own spot. And i kept my boat exactly between them and my marker while my brother and his buddy kept catchin fish. After about 15 minutes and a few more cuss words from both boats they finally pulled anchor and left. I haven't been in a fight since i quit drinking, 20 years now, but my brother had to calm me down or i was going after those guys. I wont let anyone take something from me without standing up for myself. Just glad it didn't get too ugly that day. I dont carry a weapon with me.


----------



## Sleprock (Dec 16, 2005)

haha i do that all the time

fish everyonelses spot.
!!!


----------



## IndianEyeKiller (Feb 23, 2008)

This happens to us more on the ice than in the boat. I am not exactly the most PC person either. I usually express my displeasure to my buddy, but in a voice that everyone can hear.


----------



## Uglystik (Jul 19, 2005)

Thanks for the replies, I was worried I was going overboard about this but it seems that it bothers others on here as well.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

If you bank fish than you have to expect a little company. If its public access than the only difference between you and the squatter is your arrival time...There is not a lot of room out there to access public lands so when you get frustrated over crowded fishing spots ask yourself why you are fishing where you are fishing? The answer will be the same reason that the squatters want to fish there..


----------

